# Topic for debate



## MARepublicanGal (Jun 14, 2004)

As someone who does not work in law enforcement, there are certain things about the civil-service profession that have always irked me. Don't get me wrong, I'm a HUGE proponent of cops (anyone-- especially men-- who happen to be a republican AND wear a uniform are a definite A+).

Hypothetically speaking, I'm driving home ALONE at 1:00 AM on the highway when the blue lights go on behind me. The car, driven by a male, is otherwise unmarked. It's just one of those blue Fords. As an attractiive female, I think to myself, "Why do law officials have MARKED cars?" I'm under the impression it's so the public-- me-- can recognize them in times like this. Perhaps I'm speeding. I don't know. But as I pull over, I think to myself, "Am I about to become the latest of one out of every three women who will be assaulted during her lifetime? Is this really a cop? Or is he a jokster who purchased a flashing blue light?" 

Granted he probably really is a police officer, but I have no way of knowing that UNTIL I lower my window and make myself accessible on a secluded breakdown lane.

RESOLVED: Officers, while driving UNMARKED vehicles, should NOT be allowed to pull over unwanted (by that I mean no arrest warrants have been issued) civilians for simple moving violations.

Agree? Disagree?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Disagree. You break the law, you pay the price. You are not above anything because you consider yourself to be an attractive female.

If you are unsure of whether or not an unmarked vehicle is driven by a police officer and you are suspicious, simply call 911 and ask the dispatcher why you are being signaled to pull over, or just keep driving until you reach an area that you feel is safe to pull over, i.e. well lit and populated.

By the way, civil service positions are not just limited to police.

Just wondering, why do you hold male officers in higher regard than females, since you said "ESPECIALLY"?


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

How did you know, at 1am, that the cruiser was unmarked? There are marked cruisers with slick tops out there. My guess is you saw the unmarked as you went screaming by it at mach1 and know exactly why you were stopped.

Disagree, and quite frankly with a retarded idea like that I believe you are a Democ rat...


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

Republican here and i am going to chime in this one.

#1 All she was asking for was debate on the issue, regardless of her intent, she does bring up a problem that is of concern to many people in america "females mostly", Hell this was showcased on Oprah once in the past from what I remember. 

You cannot also tell me that there are no "sparkeys" on the roads, the ease of getting a blue flashing light not only is very possible but anyone with just a bit of ingenuity can make one in all of about 10 seconds using blue surran wrap and a flashlight. 

This brings the question of, can some pervert commit this crime.. the answer is most definitely yes. Although a republican that leans pretty far to the right on this case I will agree with most of the Oprah watching country when I believe unmarked vehicles should not be allowed to pull a vehicle over. How hard would it be for that same unmarked vehicle to radio to a marked unit to come and effect the stop? In my opinion if a department can have an unmarked car running traffic of an unmarked vehicle period they should have the manpower to make call in the marked unit. 

I read Dungies comment to just continue driving to a well lit place. In theory that would work, but lets take a location such as the Mass Pike. An unmarked vehicle attempts to pull you over in say Sturbridge.. The nearest place that fits your well lit and populated area would be the rest stop in what I believe is Charlton. Thats a good 10 minute drive!. In the shoes of the Potential officer in that car behind that would seem to be the start of a vehicle pursuit in which the endings could be that defenceless woman being pull out of the vehicle through the wing window. 

Daytime is a different story in my opinion, however the officer should be in a full uniform. If he/she is not, I would hope that the civilian would just drive away and would say shame on the cop. 

It is in Law Enforcements best interest to work with the public in order to protect the same public. Where this is not a Police State, every movement a potential sicko can make is not controlled. Since this is the case, I don't believe unmarked vehicles should be able to effect a stop alone..


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

Because if your being pulled over, you already know that you've done something wrong. Thats how you know its a real police officer. We don't base traffic stops on names we pull out of a hat. 

You KNOW you've been speeding, your winshield is cracked, you failed to signal, your sticker is expired. I won't accept even for a second the tired diatribe of "I got pulled over for no reason". I have hundreds of people I can pull over without question on anyones part. Why waste my time on guessing?

And besides, your drawing a false conclusion. Ugly broads get pulled over too.


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

quality617 @ Sun 27 Jun said:


> Because if your being pulled over, you already know that you've done something wrong. Thats how you know its a real police officer. We don't base traffic stops on names we pull out of a hat.
> 
> You KNOW you've been speeding, your winshield is cracked, you failed to signal, your sticker is expired. I won't accept even for a second the tired diatribe of "I got pulled over for no reason". I have hundreds of people I can pull over without question on anyones part. Why waste my time on guessing?
> 
> And besides, your drawing a false conclusion. Ugly broads get pulled over too.


"George Carlin - Not every ejaculation deserves a name" 
For some reaon that jumped into my head (Does every speeder deserve to be puled over?). So are you telling me that you dont speed? So everytime you go one mile an hour over the speed limit and when you see a Crown Vic "marked or unmarked" you should just pull over and run over to the C-Vic cop or not and plead for your life?

Fact of the matter is, this incident CAN happen.. wether it does or doesnt makes no bearing on the fact it can happen. I dont think her debate was if the person was doing something wrong it was wether or not unmarked vehicles should be allowed to make trafic stops.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

quality617 @ 27 Jun 2004 23:26 said:


> And besides, your drawing a false conclusion. Ugly broads get pulled over too.


 :L:

Her debate was that they shouldn't make SIMPLE traffic stops at night. What's simple? Speeding? Blowing a red light? Those aren't simple violations, it's aggressive and negligent driving. People can be killed or seriously hurt by those actions. What is the purpose of receiving a ticket? It's a punishment to remind you not to do it again.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

MARepublicanGal @ Sun 27 Jun said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm a HUGE proponent of cops (anyone-- especially men-- who happen to be a republican AND wear a uniform are a definite A+).


so just to clarify, you hold females and Democrat or Unenrolled Police Officers in a lower regard right?


MARepublicanGal @ Sun 27 Jun said:


> As an attractiive female, I think to myself, "Why do law officials have MARKED cars?"


Not real sure what you being attractive or not has to do with you thinking this but either way let me try to explain. Unmarked patrol cars have been proven to be extremely useful as a tool for law enforcement to enforce motor vehicle law and subsequently educate driver on the safe operation of a motor vehicle. 


MARepublicanGal @ Sun 27 Jun said:


> I'm under the impression it's so the public-- me-- can recognize them in times like this.


Not so much, there are marked units to deter criminal activity. Sometimes the goal of law enforcement is to deter sometimes its to apprehend.


MARepublicanGal @ Sun 27 Jun said:


> RESOLVED: Officers, while driving UNMARKED vehicles, should NOT be allowed to pull over unwanted (by that I mean no arrest warrants have been issued) civilians for simple moving violations.


 Sure why not while we're @ it we should abandon all methods of covert law enforcement...no more narcotics, no more vice, and get all of the detectives out there a uniform :roll:



MARepublicanGal @ Sun 27 Jun said:


> Agree? Disagree?


 Disagree.


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

union1 @ Mon 28 Jun said:


> quality617 @ Sun 27 Jun said:
> 
> 
> > Fact of the matter is, this incident CAN happen.. wether it does or doesnt makes no bearing on the fact it can happen. I dont think her debate was if the person was doing something wrong it was wether or not unmarked vehicles should be allowed to make trafic stops.
> ...


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I drive a slicktop at work, with a million strobes on it. If that doesn't say Police then nothing will. If you see a car with one revolving light on the dash, that might be questionable, but an MSP cruiser unmarked that are used for patrols is fully equipped with allot of emergency equipment. I have eight strobes facing front and another eight in the back. Also when you sped by the officer at night, all he saw was your headlights,your car and his radar that showed your speed, not your alleged pretty face(all we know you could be a guy). I don't know who is driving until I walk up to the window. Now being a republican, that might get you a ticket in some areas!


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Not allowing unmarked cruisers to do Ch.90 kind of defeats the whole point of them. The more they blend in with traffic the more they can see what's "really" going on in the roads. I agree with the already suggested alternatives like calling 911, stopping somewhere more public, or even driving to the local police station and then stop. Just make sure you don't get carried away with that idea and then get cited for failure to stop.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I have been driving an unmarkd car for the better part of a year now, we just painted it but left it a slick top. The residents actually complained that we went from having 2 unmarked patrol cars to none, they liked it, crazy for a small town but its true. Now the argument about not effecting stops with unmarked cars is stupid, why? If you are driving down the road at 1 am and a car pulls up behind you, how the hell do you see through the darkness and know what kind of car ir is? You cant possibly tell if its a marked car or unmarked so what is the difference??? Christ you wont know it is a crusier until you are getting stopped. You have no idea that it is marked or otherwise so the argument that unmarked cars should not be used for stops is just a bitch about getting caught and not knowing it til its too late. Thats the whole wine about unmarked cars. And don't gimmie this shit about well if someone needs help they wont know to flag you down. B.S our unmarked had strobes that were very visible in the visor, push bar, rear deck the antennas and oh the blue police plates. I would be driving to court or where ever in the morning and even little kids at the friggin bus stop knew I was the POPO. Now the unmarked cars that are not so obvious, THAST THE FRIGGIN POINT, TO NOT BEEN SEEN detectives don't ned to be noticable for thier function and patrol units that utilize such vehicles as impalas or luminas, the point is to be not seen for thier purpose!!


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

here is my two cents on this. If an unmarked cruiser pulls you over stop. If the PO is not in uniform either get on the cell phone and call the jurisdiction in question and request a marked unit to your location, or ask the PO that pulled you over to call for one. Any Legitmate PO who stops an M/V while in plainclothes will have no problem either showing you his/her credentials or having a marked unit respond to the scene. I will second Union1 on his statement driving 10 miles to a safely lighted area and then pulling over will probably result in your meeting the grooves of the pavement and having a set of metal bracelets applied to your wrists while you are face down in said pavement, and you will probably have the pleasure of not only seeing one marked unit with a lightbar, but several marked units probaby from various other LE agencies


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

I don't see the problem. The slim chance that an unmarked cruiser will be driven by a whacker/impersonator/murderer is far outweighed by the much more common arrest of a deadly drunk driver who would have "put on their good driving hat" when passing a marked cruiser. If paranoia drives you, why not worry that a murderer has stolen a marked police car/uniform and stopped you. Or that everyone's out to get you, so stay home.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Totally disagree on this. I've been pulled over twice because my car "looked" like a car used in a crime.
Once in Pittsfield, MA and once in Trenton, NJ.



quality617 said:


> Because if your being pulled over, you already know that you've done something wrong. Thats how you know its a real police officer. We don't base traffic stops on names we pull out of a hat.


Somethings to consider:

If you are being pulled over at night, unless you saw the car you don't know if it is marked or not.

As to uniforms etc, just as any idiot can get lights and put them on his or her car, any idiot can get a fake badge, and a uniform.

Saying police can't use unmarked cars to pull people over is silly. Using unmarked cars in the "flow of traffic" is a pretty effective way to patrol and issue motor vehicle citations.

I understand your point but there are other ways to handle the situation.



MARepublicanGal said:


> As someone who does not work in law enforcement, there are certain things about the civil-service profession that have always irked me. Don't get me wrong, I'm a HUGE proponent of cops (anyone-- especially men-- who happen to be a republican AND wear a uniform are a definite A+).
> 
> Hypothetically speaking, I'm driving home ALONE at 1:00 AM on the highway when the blue lights go on behind me. The car, driven by a male, is otherwise unmarked. It's just one of those blue Fords. As an attractiive female, I think to myself, "Why do law officials have MARKED cars?" I'm under the impression it's so the public-- me-- can recognize them in times like this. Perhaps I'm speeding. I don't know. But as I pull over, I think to myself, "Am I about to become the latest of one out of every three women who will be assaulted during her lifetime? Is this really a cop? Or is he a jokster who purchased a flashing blue light?"
> 
> ...


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

MARepublicanGal said:


> As someone who does not work in law enforcement, there are certain things about the civil-service profession that have always irked me. Don't get me wrong, I'm a HUGE proponent of cops (anyone-- especially men-- who happen to be a republican AND wear a uniform are a definite A+).
> 
> Hypothetically speaking, I'm driving home ALONE at 1:00 AM on the highway when the blue lights go on behind me. The car, driven by a male, is otherwise unmarked. It's just one of those blue Fords. As an attractiive female, I think to myself, "Why do law officials have MARKED cars?" I'm under the impression it's so the public-- me-- can recognize them in times like this. Perhaps I'm speeding. I don't know. But as I pull over, I think to myself, "Am I about to become the latest of one out of every three women who will be assaulted during her lifetime? Is this really a cop? Or is he a jokster who purchased a flashing blue light?"
> 
> ...


Your dumbass posts are really pissing me off... anymore questions?

"As an attractive female"... get over yourself. Old mentally challenged women that are in coma's get raped too.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

PBiddy35 Holy resurrection 06-28-2004 Post


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> PBiddy35 Holy resurrection 06-28-2004 Post


LOL the member that asked it probably doesn't even visit the site anymore.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Last Seen: 2 Hours Ago 16:02
Join Date: Jun 2004 (919 days)
Posts: 8 -- Threads: 3
Hosted Photos: (0)
Rep Power: 0

For the record I have a feeling this is now a resurrected troll....somebody break out with Safe & Secure.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Haha spontaneous. Actually I wanted to see what other fine works MARepublicanLady had to offer. Didn't notice the date lol.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Oh dear


----------



## Oscar32 (Sep 20, 2006)

Let us not rule out the possibility that it may have been "LandShark" behind her, okok jost kidding. 
All kidding aside, I think that it is wonderful that you are a Republican, we all know what is going to happen now that the "Ass" is in the office You bring up a good point about "not knowing if it is actually a cop behind you", we live in a [email protected]*^ked up world where this shit does happen, not a lot, but it does exist. I am assuming that you have a cell phone? Use it and dial 911, tell them where you are and confirm that they have a cruiser behind you. That way, they can contact the officer and advise them that you are not leading them on a pursuit and failing to pull over, you are simply concerned because the vehicle does not appear to be marked. There are also other "clues" that should be reviewed in your head other than that you feel you are an attractive female. The first question you should ask is "did the person (police officer) in the vehicle behind me ever get close enough to me to actually see that I am a [attractive] female? Did I just pass a police car? Were there any police cars or cars that looked like police cars at the last place that I stopped - or - Did you notice any suspicious people looking at you or your car at the last place you stopped? If the answers to those questions is no, then you are probably being pulled over by an actual police officer. More than likely nothing is going to happen to you, but like I said, if you have a doubt and by doubt I mean you have some pretty convincing evidence to believe that the police officer behind you is an imposter, call 9-11.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

kwflatbed said:


> PBiddy35 Holy resurrection 06-28-2004 Post


 I didn't even see the original date. I just saw this post and the one about traffic tickets right next to each other, both by MAgirl... dang


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Here's something that will probably surprise most of you guys, out here in California it's actually against the law for police officers to make traffic stops in unmarked cars... For the exact reason this poster mentioned (not counting the "attractive" part.)

The psycho deviant type of guy impersonating an officer and making traffic stops on females happens quite a bit out here in the west so can understand what she and other women have said about being a bit nervous stopping for an unmarked car at night.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

*it stops posting stupid threads or else it gets the hose again!*


----------

